# 20 and high blood pressure?



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

I was in the hospital for 5 days because I had very high blood pressure. They made about 100 tests to find out what causes this problem, but it seems like everything work good in body and they didn't find the reason why I have such a high pressure. They prescribed me some pills to make my blood pressure lower, but I have some serious doubts about taking these pills. I am actually only 19, I will be 20 this month and I already have to take blood pressure pills?! I really think my high blood preassure was caused by psychical, nonphysical causes. When I talled to my doctor, that I thought I might be anxiet, he didn't want to discuss it. Just pills, pillls, pills.... I diceded to don't take the pills. Now I want to hear your opinions...Can an anxiety cause high blood pressure? Can I regulate it with healthy lifestyle and WITHOUT taking the pills?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Can I regulate it with healthy lifestyle and WITHOUT taking the pills?


That's not a question for someone anonymous on the internet to answer and have you base any kind of health decision on. If you don't trust your doctor, get a 2nd opinion.

Also, don't screw around with this. Get off the PC and go to the doc if you have questions. We'll still be here when you get back.



-ZDD


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

High blood pressure at 20?

Typically blood pressure is influenced by diet, stress, and fitness as far as I know. There are other factors, but those are the biggest three from what I've gathered. Anxiety may be giving undue stress causing it to spike, however, it could be indicative of other more serious complications.

I agree with the user above me, don't prolong this and seek professional help from a doctor. Seek out a different one if you're not satisfied with your current physician.

To put it short and sweet, follow the doctor's directions (statistically, they're right far more often than wrong), and seek another opinion from another health professional who's more willing to discuss this with you.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Decided not to take the pills??? Been in the hospital for 5 days??

You are going to end up in the hospital again. High blood pressure can lead to stroke, heart attack ect. Not to scare you, but this is serious.

Take your meds as prescribed and see another doctor for another opinion, and explanations.


----------



## AccioCookies (May 12, 2013)

It could be a variety of or a mix of things, but I'm in agreement with the others. I know that taking medications has a particular stigma, but reducing that blood pressure is extremely important. Until you have a working plan in place with your doctor, take them as prescribed.

Have they referred you to a specialist or a cardiologist? Because it's been going on now for five days, I would say it's probably not just a random spike due to stress. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

You *will* take the pills because they could save your life. And at the same time you can search for what causes it. Anxiety can affect blood pressure because it affects the hormones that regulate it. So look for the cause but definitely take the pills.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I would not fuck around with high blood pressure, especially if it led to hospitalization. If your GP isn't paying as much attention, find another or at least another health professional for now. *Don't* discontinue medication on your own.

If you're normal weight and active, it means the cause behind the elevated BP likely doesn't have to do with lifestyle issues. It may require extensive testing. Don't take it lightly, and don't panic. Be your own advocate, and push for the help you need.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Listen to your doctor.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Polly said:


> I was in the hospital for 5 days because I had very high blood pressure. They made about 100 tests to find out what causes this problem, but it seems like everything work good in body and they didn't find the reason why I have such a high pressure. They prescribed me some pills to make my blood pressure lower, but I have some serious doubts about taking these pills. I am actually only 19, I will be 20 this month and I already have to take blood pressure pills?! I really think my high blood preassure was caused by psychical, nonphysical causes. When I talled to my doctor, that I thought I might be anxiet, he didn't want to discuss it. Just pills, pillls, pills.... I diceded to don't take the pills. Now I want to hear your opinions...Can an anxiety cause high blood pressure? Can I regulate it with healthy lifestyle and WITHOUT taking the pills?


I am not a doctor.
I do have an anecdote.
My father was diagnosed with high blood pressure in his 20's. He did not want to take medication, which is what all the doctors wanted him to do. Instead, he stopped eating meat, stated eating very, very healthy, balanced meals, and began walking three miles a day. He did not start taking blood pressure medication until about 20 years after that... when he started getting sloppy with his vegetarianism and eating bacon on the weekdays and meat at restaurants and such. He stopped eating meat again and started swimming in the mornings. Now he is off the meds again.

Like I said, I am not a doctor, but that is what happened to my dad.

If possible, I would talk to some different doctors. I know it isn't always possible to get second or third opinions, but if you can.... 
Doctors push pills. I hate it.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

Polly said:


> I was in the hospital for 5 days because I had very high blood pressure. They made about 100 tests to find out what causes this problem, but it seems like everything work good in body and they didn't find the reason why I have such a high pressure. They prescribed me some pills to make my blood pressure lower, but I have some serious doubts about taking these pills. I am actually only 19, I will be 20 this month and I already have to take blood pressure pills?! I really think my high blood preassure was caused by psychical, nonphysical causes. When I talled to my doctor, that I thought I might be anxiet, he didn't want to discuss it. Just pills, pillls, pills.... I diceded to don't take the pills. Now I want to hear your opinions...Can an anxiety cause high blood pressure? Can I regulate it with healthy lifestyle and WITHOUT taking the pills?


When you say high blood pressure how high was it and are you overweight at all?

Do you have or suspect that you have any sleep disorders?


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Haydn said:


> When you say high blood pressure how high was it and are you overweight at all?
> 
> Do you have or suspect that you have any sleep disorders?


It was 160/110. Pretty high for my age. I am actually underweight I wiegh about 99lbs (45kg). I diet a lot and really control my weight, but this should cause more low blood pressure. 


> I am not a doctor.
> I do have an anecdote.
> My father was diagnosed with high blood pressure in his 20's. He did not want to take medication, which is what all the doctors wanted him to do. Instead, he stopped eating meat, stated eating very, very healthy, balanced meals, and began walking three miles a day. He did not start taking blood pressure medication until about 20 years after that... when he started getting sloppy with his vegetarianism and eating bacon on the weekdays and meat at restaurants and such. He stopped eating meat again and started swimming in the mornings. Now he is off the meds again.
> 
> ...


 @*this is my username*
I am a vegetarian and I actually don't like eating meats at all...As I said I diet pretty much, but the true is I don't excerscise enough. I am lazy...And I like salt , so the meals I eat I usually pretty salted. I think what might caused my problems are my bad smoking and drinking habbits. I smoke since I was 17 and drink pretty much alcohol. I especially like red wine and rum and I know these two are terrible for blood pressure. But the problem is how to quit? I try to smoke a little less, but I still can't give up the cigarettes totally. I try not to drink red wine, and prefer lighter alcohol, but still I like drinking with my friends and I can't give up it. I also think it's unfear. I have a friend who smokes 2x more than I do, drinks alcohol everyday, is overweight and she seems to be perfectly healthy...I smoke maybe 7cigarettes a day, drink 3times a week, diet, care alot about what I eat, don't eat meat and still... I have health problems... :-/ That's why I thought my blood preassure might have some psychical causes, like anxiety.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

@Polly
What's your height?
If you are underweight then maybe your blood pressure regulating hormones don't work properly, and with the salty foods (do you drink enough water?) and smoking it's becoming even worse. Also, meat by itself isn't something that makes you unhealthy, it depends on its quality and how much you eat.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> @_Polly_
> What's your height?
> If you are underweight then maybe your blood pressure regulating hormones don't work properly, and with the salty foods (do you drink enough water?) and smoking it's becoming even worse. Also, meat by itself isn't something that makes you unhealthy, it depends on its quality and how much you eat.


My height is 1.57m, my BMI is about 18,3 which is not that low. You're right this might be a hormonal problem. My doctor made some tests and now I am waiting for the resultes. I had problems with Hyperthyroidis when I was a teenager and I took hormonal pills for about 5years. Then after tests and trying my doctor said, that my thyriod seems to be fine and I don't have to take the pills anymore. The true is I lost 12kg since I don't take the hormonal pills. My weight before was 126lbs and now it's 99lbs. My metabolism works a lot faster, then before, but I also tried to loose the weight and I am on a diet. I try not to eat much...so I wanted and want to loose the weight.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Polly said:


> My height is 1.57m, my BMI is about 18,3 which is not that low. You're right this might be a hormonal problem. My doctor made some tests and now I am waiting for the resultes. I had problems with Hyperthyroidis when I was a teenager and I took hormonal pills for about 5years. Then after tests and trying my doctor said, that my thyriod seems to be fine and I don't have to take the pills anymore. The true is I lost 12kg since I don't take the hormonal pills. My weight before was 126lbs and now it's 99lbs. My metabolism works a lot faster, then before, but I also tried to loose the weight and I am on a diet. I try not to eat much...so I wanted and want to loose the weight.


Yea you're not that underweight (i'm 1.57 too btw  ). If you had hyperthyroidism then you certainly must check it, it messes with everything including blood pressure. If you lost 12 kg after you cut the pills then it means your hyperthyroidism very likely, hasn't gone away. Why are you even on a diet??


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> Yea you're not that underweight (i'm 1.57 too btw  ). If you had hyperthyroidism then you certainly must check it, it messes with everything including blood pressure. If you lost 12 kg after you cut the pills then it means your hyperthyroidism very likely, hasn't gone away. Why are you even on a diet??


hey the same height, what a coincidence  . I hope that my tests results will be good, but right after I'll know the results I am going to the doctor the check my thyroid. But I didn't loose the wieght just like that I was on the diet, the only plus was that my metabolism works faster and that the dieting is not that hard for me. Which might be caused by the wrong working thyroid. I am on a diet because I felt terrible when my weight was 126, and before the pills my weight was about 88lbs. I don't wanna be that skinny again, but I also don't want to weight more then 100lbs, because it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the same problem. I have been going in and out of the hospital few times in this past 3 months. I went nearly 180/110. I'm 20, I'm a heavy smoker, lots of stress, and lack of sleep, but my doctor told me that the main factor of my high blood pressure is genetics. My blood is thicker than average, I also have some cardiac abnormalities. Do your parents have high blood pressure tendencies?


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you considered going to a naturopath? American Association of Naturopathic Physicians


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Adrift said:


> Have you considered going to a naturopath? American Association of Naturopathic Physicians


I believe this exist in U.S, but I am from central Europe, I doubt I can find such a doctor here.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Archetype said:


> I have the same problem. I have been going in and out of the hospital few times in this past 3 months. I went nearly 180/110. I'm 20, I'm a heavy smoker, lots of stress, and lack of sleep, but my doctor told me that the main factor of my high blood pressure is genetics. My blood is thicker than average, I also have some cardiac abnormalities. Do your parents have high blood pressure tendencies?


Yes probably it's genetic, all women in our family have problems with high blood preassure.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably anxiety or stress related.

I have always had high blood pressure, but I'm fairly healthy so I don't worry about it.


----------

